# Wheel Bearing Humming?



## chevyman2002 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all,

I have a humming noise and slight vibration coming from the front-right wheel (I believe) when turning (even slightly) to the right at cruising speeds above 60mph. The faster I go, the louder it gets and the more I can feel it through the steering wheel. It doesn't do it when driving straight, for the most part, or turning left at all. I'm guessing the bearing is to blame since I've had the rotors turned very recently and have already replaced the factory-defective struts. Are they greasable or sealed? From a simple google search it looks like it will run me between $50-80 for a new one if I install it myself. Has anyone else had this problem or know of other potential problems? I'm the first owner of this car and I feel like it's falling apart. I have less problems from my 1985 SWB Chevy... 

:confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it makes noise when turning right, then I would suspect the left bearing, as that's where all the weight goes when you turn right. They are non greasable. Jack up the front end and see if you can get any play out of the wheels by trying to move them top to bottom. If you have any movement top to bottom, suspect the wheel bearing, if no but you have any movement side to side, suspect the inner or outer tie rod ends.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

OEM wheel bearing is the whole hub... like $450. I got an aftermarket one online for like $100 and it help up to 30k miles with no issues.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> OEM wheel bearing is the whole hub... like $450. I got an aftermarket one online for like $100 and it help up to 30k miles with no issues.




Any idea where you got it from? I gotta replace mine this winter and that price difference is more then a couple quarters. :lol:


----------



## chevyman2002 (Jan 11, 2009)

I appreciate your responses and sorry for the delay in getting back to y'all. I spent all night last night replacing my radiator since it has decided to crack so I've been dealing with that also. On the topic, what do you guys think about these hubs? Individually they have each side for $81 as of this morning. I have read a couple forums where people noted good experiences with A1 Auto so I may try to order from them. I'm probably going to swing by my local shop and have them throw suggestions and theories around for my problem as well, just to make sure i don't buy them for no reason.


----------



## Banj (Jan 4, 2012)

I just took mine to my dealer for what I thought was tire noise. Turns out my front right bearing is screaming. Car sounded like a helicopter while going down the road. Car just hit 49000 miles. For $100, Bartow Chevy is replacing both sides.


----------



## x47544F (Apr 11, 2012)

My 99' grand am had a bad wheel bearing @ 135k. Turned left and heard it get louder. Turn right and nothing... Replaced right and the issue was resolved.


----------

